# Eclipse: Während Debugging Werte vom Array ändern



## Chuqa (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Werte vom Array während des Debuggens ändere? Ich hab ein byte-Array und möchte die Werte ändern. Das Problem ist, dass das Array sehr sehr groß ist und ich deswegen die Werte nicht manuell eintragen kann. Ich habe die manipulierten Werte in einem Textfile und möchte nun diese dem Array zuweisen. Geht das überhaupt? Und wenn ja, wie muss ich die Expression angeben, damit das übernommen wird?

Gruß chuqa


----------



## musiKk (17. Mrz 2009)

Es gibt eine View "Display". Da kannst du beliebigen Code eintragen, markieren und anschließend über die Symbole oben rechts in der View ausführen. Wenn der Code Variablen aus dem zu debuggenden Code enthält, werden die entsprechend verändert.


----------

